
Ask HN: Top 3 Reasons you left your last job - mrburton
What are the top 3 reasons why you left your last job? Technology, Challenges, Location, Industry, etc
======
matchmike1313
1\. Lack of advancement opportunities . 2\. Micro-managing boss. 3\. They were
sticklers for tracking every second of time you spent at your desk and not
your actual work / productivity. If I took too long of bathroom breaks it even
annoyed them. Even that tools I build saved 20 hours a week haha. Got to love
corporations.

------
byoung2
Bad leadership (more concerned with playing the blame game than getting things
done), bad culture (focus on hours worked, not results delivered), no sales
(even 2 years later sales have not come in, and investment is getting scarce).

